# Liquid oil that doesn't go rancid?



## aab1 (Feb 21, 2014)

I sell packets that contain essential oil and other things for people with Braun self cleaning shavers to refill their cleaning solution cartridges rather than buying new expensive cartridges. You don't need to understand any of this to answer my question though.

I want to add more lubricating power to my mix and would like to avoid mineral oil which is carcinogenic. Is there any natural plant oil that won't go rancid or to which something natural can be added to prevent rancidity?

If it matters the oil will be in a sealed opaque packet with water (they obviously remain separated) and the user then mixes it in 70% alcohol.

Thanks


----------



## new12soap (Feb 21, 2014)

Technical grade mineral oil is carcinogenic, cosmetic grade refined mineral oil is not.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 21, 2014)

You could try jojoba (which is technically a wax).  It lasts for a very long time.  Expensive though.

Castor oil is also very stable.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 21, 2014)

Also meadowfoam seed oil or fractionated coconut oil.


----------



## aab1 (Feb 21, 2014)

I forgot another requirement I have, I use a machine I built to fill these packets much faster than I can by hand. The heavy mineral oil I tried is too thick and viscous for my machine to be able to pump it, so I need an oil that's thin/runny so it can be pumped by my machine.

I've seen light mineral oil, does anyone know what the difference is? I know it was much more expensive than the heavy kind.

I know castor oil is too thick for my machine but I've never seen jojoba oil or meadowfoam oils, are those very liquid?

I'd prefer to avoid allergens like coconut and other nuts.

Hopefully there is an oil that meets my requirements.

Thank you


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 21, 2014)

Meadowfoam is a bit lighter than jojoba. Both are much less viscous than castor -- they are closer to fractionated coconut and light mineral oil.


----------

